# Anyone get UHF/UHF Pro remote to work for TV1?



## mitch672 (Feb 28, 2006)

Looking at the manual for the 622, on page 72, Dish has a picture that clearly shows someone who had TV1 set to use UHF for the remote... for the life of me, I can't get a UHF remote to work for TV1. I want to do this, since I have a whole house video dist. system, and its handy to be able to change channels on TV1 and TV2 from anywhere. I have a bunch of extra 811 remotes leftover that work just fine for the TV2 UHF part.... I know on other receivers (322 comes to mind) there is a setting to enable UHF control on TV1.. doesn't seem to be a setting for that, or a way to get UHF remotes working for TV1..

Anyone?

Mitch


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Mentioned here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=553033&postcount=3

It's also on page 42 of our review: http://www.dbstalk.com/622review/DBSTalkViP622Review.pdf


----------



## mitch672 (Feb 28, 2006)

James,

Thanks a bunch... this quote is what I found the most valuable:

"Flipping that key moves a switch to one of 4 positions and you are only seeing the results of the far left (UHF Pro) and the far right (IR and "old" UHF). If a 6.2/6.3 switch is moved back one from the far right, it is IR & UHF Pro for TV1."

So what I did was, used the TV2 remote, removed the "Blue 2 UHF" key, manually moved the switch to the far right, then back 1 click.. Leave the key out. The 6.3 remote will now operate TV1 in "IR/UHF Pro Band B", which means I can use this to control TV1 in another room, and I have plenty of the 8.0 UHF Pro remotes that I bought for my old 811, which control TV2 just fine via "UHF Pro Band A"..

so I am using the original 5.3 IR remote in the room with the 622 for TV1, I also have an 8.0 set for TV2 in the same room (different input to the TV).

In another room, I have the original 6.3 remote supplied with the 622 (for TV2) now working to control TV1, and another 8.0 UHF Pro to control TV2... I have TV1 and TV2 on the RF cable channels 77 and 79, for viewing and setting DVR events in other rooms... Yes, I know the RF modulated video is not HD, its fine for setting DVR events, and not everything is in HD anyway.

Works very nicely.. the remote looks a bit odd with no key, but works great. Getting the "proper" "Blue UHF Pro 2" key is probably next to impossible.

Thanks for your assitance.

Mitch


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

mitch672 said:


> Works very nicely.. the remote looks a bit odd with no key, but works great. Getting the "proper" "Blue UHF Pro 2" key is probably next to impossible.


In this post, Mike mentions
I purchased from here.
You want a Green TV1 UHF Pro - $5 plus shipping.

I got a 6.2 replacement kit and it came with 4 keys for "I'll replace anything". PM me with an address and I can send you a key that you can MODIFY to fill the gap. If you trim the plastic prongs so they are the same width on each side, it doesn't move the switch when you insert it. You position the switch manually and this just covers the hole. I'm keeping the green key with a black 1 that positions it properly.


----------



## mitch672 (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks, I'll just order a key for $5.00 from that link, I could take a key from one of my old 4.0 UHF remotes for the 322 and file that if I wanted to as well... It's too bad they don't document this a little better in the manual, or even mention it very much. I guess they want to lease more receivers 

Mitch



CABill said:


> In this post, Mike mentions
> I purchased from here.
> You want a Green TV1 UHF Pro - $5 plus shipping.
> 
> I got a 6.2 replacement kit and it came with 4 keys for "I'll replace anything". PM me with an address and I can send you a key that you can MODIFY to fill the gap. If you trim the plastic prongs so they are the same width on each side, it doesn't move the switch when you insert it. You position the switch manually and this just covers the hole. I'm keeping the green key with a black 1 that positions it properly.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

If you have a key on a 4.0, you could try using it without modification. Do NOT put the 6.3 key into the 4.0 though. I've never had a 4.0, but do have 6.0s. Its key positions the 6.3 remote between the two central switch positions (#2 and #3 if numbered from 1-4). I think my 6.0 shows a Blue 2 when in position 3 to operate TV1 via UHF. You might already have something to fill that ugly hole .


----------



## gbez (Jan 30, 2004)

Mitch -

you have done exactly what i want to do. How EXACTLY do you get 8.0 to control tv2? do i have to change the address? i dont know how to change the band.

thanks


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Get the receiver to a System Info screen and hit the Record button on the 8.0 remote. That remote should now control TV2.

Did you not get the email @Yahoo.com? Or more likely, did it not make sense?

Only a 6.2 or 6.3 UHF Pro has the switch for UHF Pro A/B band. An 8.0 is stuck operating TV2 via A band.


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

Just enable shared view and it will work in single mode


----------



## gbez (Jan 30, 2004)

CABill said:


> Get the receiver to a System Info screen and hit the Record button on the 8.0 remote. That remote should now control TV2.
> 
> Did you not get the email @Yahoo.com? Or more likely, did it not make sense?
> 
> Only a 6.2 or 6.3 UHF Pro has the switch for UHF Pro A/B band. An 8.0 is stuck operating TV2 via A band.


I never did get the email, but this worked. I have 8.0 controlling tv2 and 6.3 doing tv1. Thanks!


----------



## jwv651 (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi All...I just received my green 1 UHF PRO key from Digital Connections...I inserted it in my 6.3 remote and it does not operate the 622...it is a green key with a small black line and is saids 1 UHF PRO. The package it came in saids 141569 is this the right key...or am I missing something. What I want to do is use the 6.3 remote for UHF and IR control for my TV1. I only use 1 TV with the 622. Thanks


----------



## gbez (Jan 30, 2004)

jwv651 said:


> Hi All...I just received my green 1 UHF PRO key from Digital Connections...I inserted it in my 6.3 remote and it does not operate the 622...it is a green key with a small black line and is saids 1 UHF PRO. The package it came in saids 141569 is this the right key...or am I missing something. What I want to do is use the 6.3 remote for UHF and IR control for my TV1. I only use 1 TV with the 622. Thanks


Make sure you go to the system info screen that lists the remote addresses. Press the record button on the remote and it will now be assigned to control TV1.


----------



## jwv651 (Jan 16, 2006)

gbez said:


> Make sure you go to the system info screen that lists the remote addresses. Press the record button on the remote and it will now be assigned to control TV1.


Thanks...it worked perfect.


----------



## jwv651 (Jan 16, 2006)

jwv651 said:


> Thanks...it worked perfect.


Another problem has come up to the surface...for some reason my harmony 659 won't operate my sat 622 now.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

jwv651 said:


> Another problem has come up to the surface...for some reason my harmony 659 won't operate my sat 622 now.


If you changed your remote address for TV1 (which is where I assume your using your Harmony), you'll need to re-program your Harmony. Changing the remote address of a DISH receiver completely changes the IR codes.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

An alternative to changing the Harmony would be to change the 6.3 remote to be the original address (hold Sat button until all lights, 1, #) and then hit the record button while the 622 is at the Sys Info screen. Doing this might cause the 6.3 remote to control other receivers in the house if they are UHF Pro channel 1 but they might be easier to change than the Harmony.

Unimportant side note - DISH receivers usually respond to Address zero in addition to whatever address they are programmed. If you program the Harmony for Address zero codes, you'd likely be able to control a 622 (and/or other receivers) regardless of what address the receiver is set to. I've never tried that on a 622 myself though, but the 6.3 should generate "address 0" IR codes if you program Aux as "300#".


----------

